# Rain : What is that ????



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

There is hope, it started raining thursday at 3pm ,it has rained of&on since, just over 4in. We have a >50% chance every day for the next week. That is great !!! Is the rainy season here ???? Hope so !!









Most of the grass has greened up. Everyone is still feeding hay, if they can find it. Only know of one hay field,irrigated tift-85, that has been cut, yeilded about 2500-2700lb per acre,last year first cut was over 5000 lb per acre. I should be able to cut tift-85 in about 2wks,hoping for >3000lb per acre from this LATE 1st cut.

scrapiron


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Quit bragging, its been 12 days since I have had anything to dump out of the guage. Hopefully we will get some in the next couple of days. It has went around us for 3 days in a row.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> There is hope, it started raining thursday at 3pm ,it has rained of&on since, just over 4in. We have a >50% chance every day for the next week. That is great !!! Is the rainy season here ???? Hope so !!


You must have gotten it from the system that moved through here. I got a couple of inches and I'm certainly not complaining. Cleaned out all the dust in the rainguage and drowned the spider that had taken up residence. I just drove around in two of my fields. I can probably cut the Tifton-85 around the end of next week. I'm not even going to guess at what it will produce, 'cause I'll be so delighted with not having to buy another load of hay for a while.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

LaneFarms said:


> Quit bragging, its been 12 days since I have had anything to dump out of the guage. Hopefully we will get some in the next couple of days. It has went around us for 3 days in a row.


Sure would be nice to NOT have to dump the rain guage for 12 days. Can't get more than 2 here. Switch you guys out for a couple weeks on weather!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm still with wilson on this, I'd rather have a drought than a flood. I've consistently made better money in dry years than saturated ones. Looks like I'm going to have to do a lot of respraying in the corn already as the rains have neutralized the residual herbicide.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a little update.







In 7 days 7.4 in of RAIN !!!!! Is this the real rainy season starting or just a tease







???? More rain in the next 5 day forcast.









scrapiron

ps. L Farm if you didn't get any rain today you missed a real good oportunity.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> Just a little update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7.4 That is how much I have had since the first of January. Clear skies forecast for next 7 days 104 degree high tomorrow


----------



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

it hasnt rained but .5in in weeks. Everytime they say we're going to get some, it misses us, It is very dry here in SE IN. crops look awfull!!


----------

